# Having tough time pulling shots with beans just bought!



## shin (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am having difficulty pulling shot with this particular beans I just bought from Pact Coffee.

For the volume of the beans, I think these beans are heavier than other beans.

I do single dose of 18g into 18g VST basket. (Using Mazzer SJ)

Usually pull about 50-60g of shot in 27sec.

However with this beans I cannot get it right.

Even if the weight of shot is 60g after 27sec, the shot goes blonde in after about 20sec and the shot splashes everywhere from the naked portafilter.

So I grind in same mesh, but did 19g of beans, but result was same. Go blonde before reaches 27sec.

Then I grind the beans finer, but the resulting cup was about 30g after 27sec. (1:1.6) And shot did NOT go blonde within this 27sec.

So question here is what can I do to get the beans to give me 60g @ 27sec without going blonde.

What I have noticed is that this beans packs a lot smaller in the basket than other beans. They don't even fall out of the basket while dosing into basket.

Looking forward to hear some advice and thoughts.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try grinding finer and aim for a 1.6 ratio.

18g in should be approx 29g out, in the same time

The final ratio you end up with will be determined by taste.

The number is a guideline


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Try for 36 out in 30 secs ish


----------



## shin (Apr 17, 2014)

I had a go with finer grind.

It took about 15sec for the first drip to come out from the portafilter.

but it did taste better. At least that's what I thought.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

with a finer grind try a much lighter tamp. Just enough to created a solid puck that wont fall out when you turn the pf upside down


----------



## shin (Apr 17, 2014)

CamV6

Thanks for your advice. It worked out very well indeed. The machine stabilised at around 9 bar while extracting, and as soon as it reached around 25sec, the coffee went blonde and pressure went down.

It's amazing how much each beans are different and how much I have to play around to get what I want.

Numbers are just part of theory and not reality!


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

I'd ignore blonding - it really doesn't tell you anything about when to stop the coffee.

60g output is very high for a standard espresso. I usually start with a 1:2 ratio and adjust from there.

JP


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

If you don't mind me asking, which Pact beans are you using? I have tried a few of theirs and generally enjoy them.


----------



## shin (Apr 17, 2014)

jjprestidge

Thanks for reply.

I know 60g is just a number but why do you think it is too much?

My understanding is that if I am using 18g of beans as double shot should I not aim 60g in general? I thought usually single shot of espresso is 30g/30ml?

paul why

I got Inza Cauca this time.

I always thought their beans to be bit less flavoursome to the other place I get. Maybe my taste. I love Monmouth and Allprres. And Square Mile for very unique fun coffee,


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

shin said:


> jjprestidge
> 
> Thanks for reply.
> 
> ...


Double refers to your input. Double is typically 14-16g of coffee.

What you get out could be ristretto, normale or lungo.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I really enjoyed my Inza Cauca beans. I also rate your choice of Allpress Redchurch street as one of my absolute favourites.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

shin said:


> jjprestidge
> 
> Thanks for reply.
> 
> ...


Ignore volume - go on weight. For speciality coffee a typical dose might be 18g with an output of 36g, if you're running a 1:2 ratio. We dose a bit lower now (using 14g LM Strada baskets) but the ratio remains the same (so, for example, one of our current espressos is RoundHill Panama 15g in 32g out - not quite 1:2, but you get the idea).

JP


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Extraction on a 18g dose (as a guide) should be any where between 28g-35g. But ultimately be guided by taste.

60g output is high.


----------



## shin (Apr 17, 2014)

Where else do you get your beans from?

i like Monmouth since they let you try till get so high with caffeine!


----------



## shin (Apr 17, 2014)

I have tried diffrent new ration for last few days.

From out put of 60g to 18g.

It actually does taste better when it's around ratio of 1:2.

i have noticed flavours more stronger but have less bitterness. Feels bit weak time to time but I guess it's to do with bitterness.


----------

